# Boarders! [color=red]Reporter wants to interview you[/color]



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

That's a great paper you write for. I wish the IHT was published in the States, it's news coverage on par with The Economist. 

I'm not a good person to talk to about timeshares. It does remind me of a fine south park episode. Heh heh heh! AssPen.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

What an unreasonable request (KIDDING) Is the New York Times published outside the US. Doubt it. And I doubt IHT is either considering their owned by New York Times. What's up with the political attitude Dan. Seriously who cares. It would probably make a good article. Sorry I can't help you out.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Political attitude :roll: 

I was trying to say that I'm seriously a big fan of the IHT...I meant to say I wish it was distributed in the States. I certianly don't see it at my neighborhood newsstand.

And asspen is friggin' funny, alright. Gezz someone needs a couple a Midol this morning. :roll:

Now that this has been so kindly bumped for mr. reporter, someone with timeshare experience oughta send him an email.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, how'd you like to tell that secretary in the office "i gotta little place in Asspen?" Ha,just kidding wives....


----------

